# D1 Grand Prix US Driver Competition June 15th



## DriftBNR32 (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey I don't think too many people know about this because D1 hasn't been doing much advertising for it but the D1 Grand Prix US Drivers Search Competition is this Sunday the 15th at Irwindale Speedway. The winner of the event will get a chance to compete in D1GP in August with all the Japanese pro racers. 



D1 Grand Prix USA
US Drivers Search Competition
Irwindale Speedway June 15th
10AM-530PM

Tickets: Online or at the gate

www.d1gp.com

Come and watch and root on your American drivers, as they try to impress Drift King, Keiichi Tsuchiya for a possible spot in the D1 USA Compeition on Ausgust 31st. Will the Drift King be impressed? Will the US drivers be able to raise the bar? Come and See!

Guest Appearances by:
Nobushige KumaKubo - Nissan 180SX
Kazahiro Tanaka - Nissan 180SX
Masatoshi Asamoto - Nissan 180SX
Ken Nomura - Nissan Skyline Sedan, ER34
Takahiro Ueno - Toyota Soarer, JZZ30
Yuuki Izumida - Nissan Skyline, BNR32
Nobeteri Taniguchi - guest driver
Yoshiniro Koguchi - guest driver


----------

